# Connecting to the Internet via a Router



## xarzu (Aug 1, 2010)

The Ubuntu system I just installed does not automatically connect to the Internet.

This, I think is because I go through a router.  Do I have to set up the network proxy preferences by hand?  Is the HTTP proxy the same thing as the http address of the router?


----------

